# Uber SUV Income In Dallas



## DallasLimoDriver2017 (Jan 29, 2017)

Can any DALLAS SUV drivers please give me an idea how much you make a week/month/year as an SUV capable driver? (Including all lower class income you can bring in with your SUV vehicle)

I know gas, ins, car payments, tolls, blah blah are all fluctuating and relative to the days and times and drivers driving. I'm looking for enough input so I can do a little math and get an estimated average. (Super loose math, I know, but that's what I'm looking for.) I'm an X/XL driver now and I'm trying to find out how much is POSSIBLE based on your experience as a driver.

Thanks! ✌


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Ask in Dallas forum


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

First I'd find out if UberSUV is taking new drivers before wondering if it's financially feasible to do.

Many markets, like Atlanta, no longer accepts new SUV/Black drivers.


----------



## DallasLimoDriver2017 (Jan 29, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> First I'd find out if UberSUV is taking new drivers before wondering if it's financially feasible to do.
> 
> Many markets, like Atlanta, no longer accepts new SUV/Black drivers.


I didn't know that. Thanks! I'll ask.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Those bums are selling their suvs dirt cheap now. The few that survive are doing xl/select runs.


----------



## DallasLimoDriver2017 (Jan 29, 2017)

Why? What do you know? Pls enlighten me!!!


----------

